# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Why does my computer freeze after leaving it alone???

## Jorge

As interesting as my title was...

I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop, 4gigs of RAM, 500GB HD and an Intel Core 2 Duo T6600 processor. Now my problem is that, whenever I leave my computer for a certain amount of time it freezes when I try to come back on it. For example, let's say I leave right now. Then my computer shuts off it's screen, but it's still on. Then when I come back, let's saaay about 20-30+ minutes later...it will freeze for about 2-3+ minutes. I can't do anything other than move my mouse.

Why does this happen?

----------


## Marvo

If you can move your cursor, the computer is not frozen.

What operating system is your computer running?
What is on your screen when you come back? Is it completely black? How do you "unfreeze" it? What appears on your screen when the "freeze" is over?

I have a similar computer, Satellite Pro, 2 gigabyte RAM, 250GB HD and same CPU. I've never had the problem, and it sounds software related, as in a virus.

----------


## Jorge

> If you can move your cursor, the computer is not frozen.
> 
> *Oh, ok only semi-frozen* 
> 
> What operating system is your computer running?
> 
> *Windows 7* 
> 
> What is on your screen when you come back?
> ...





All of your answers are above ^^^

----------


## Marvo

Did this problem occur ever since you got the computer, or did it recently start happening? From what I can hear this is a screen driver related issue.

Do you know what kind of graphics card is in your computer? Is it ATI, nvidia or Intel integrated graphics?

My theory is that your computer is not frozen at all, it is just having a display error. Or you have some kind of virus.

----------


## Jorge

> Did this problem occur ever since you got the computer, or did it recently start happening?
> 
> *To be honest, I am not sure. I'm guessing it started recently, otherwise I probably would have asked this earlier on.*
> 
>  From what I can hear this is a screen driver related issue.
> 
> Do you know what kind of graphics card is in your computer? Is it ATI, nvidia or Intel integrated graphics?
> 
> *I actually don't know what type of graphics card it is. Do you know some way I can find out?*
> ...



Update ^^

----------


## Marvo

Emptying it is an okay idea, but I think the paperbin is a secure shell, so to speak. If there's a virus in there, it can't "break out".

If you can tell me what the computer is called, I can figure out what graphics card it is using. It'll probably be something along the lines of Satellite A 19-F1 or something. If you look at your receipt for it, or perhaps on the underside of the computer, you might be able to find it. If you ordered it over the internet, you should be able to find a receipt of sorts in your email inbox.

----------


## Jorge

My computer is a Toshiba Satellite A505-S6980 



I feel embarressed  ::lol::  click below to see everything AVG has found. 


*Spoiler* for _My Viruses/Cookies Stuff AVG Found =P_: 



My computer is a Toshiba Satellite A505-S6980 

"C:\Users\Jorge\Downloads\Programs\PowerISO v3.9\Keygen\Keygen.exe";"Runtime packed fsg"
"C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-2210319725-2571179847-1071568492-1000\$REUQFR6.rar:\AVG Anti-Virus Professional 9.0 Build 663a1706\Keygen\AVG9_Keygen.exe";"Trojan horse Generic15.ADOF"
"C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-2210319725-2571179847-1071568492-1000\$REUQFR6.rar";"Trojan horse Generic15.ADOF"
"C:\Users\Jorge\Desktop\AVG Anti-Virus Professional 9.0 Build 663a1706\Keygen\AVG9_Keygen.exe";"Trojan horse Generic15.ADOF"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.com.1  4a38114";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.com.f  1d14556";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.com.a  5b6a132";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.com.c  1dd09f2";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.com.2  7f1639b";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\zedo.com.27f1639b";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.com.6  a4b36ab";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\zedo.com.c1dd09f2";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\zedo.com.a5b6a132";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.c  om.c1dd09f2";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.com.f  f8ec9c0";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\zedo.com.f462b69f";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.c  om.a5b6a132";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\zedo.c  om.27f1639b";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yie  ldmanager.com.830b6f08";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.87a9ab5d";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yie  ldmanager.com.539b0606";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.539b0606";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.e626e6be";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yie  ldmanager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yie  ldmanager.com.e626e6be";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yie  ldmanager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.539b0606";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.830b6f08";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.87a9ab5d";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.539b0606";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.8a47878";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.ff92306";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yie  ldmanager.com.eec26c3e";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.e626e6be";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.8a47878";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.ff92306";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.e626e6be";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.830b6f08";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yie  ldmanager.com.ff92306";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yie  ldmanager.com.8a47878";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrendslive"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\statse.webtrendslive.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrendslive"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldma  nager.com.b4be891c";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\statse.web  trendslive.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrendslive"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\m.webtrend  s.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tribalfusion.com.dcc03271";"Found Tracking cookie.Tribalfusion"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tribalfusi  on.com.dcc03271";"Found Tracking cookie.Tribalfusion"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.37644bdb";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.e1330ff8";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.e2e71e33";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.ae53b8b";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.be2a043d";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.d90ad96a";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.1b442f9c";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\tribal  fusion.com.dcc03271";"Found Tracking cookie.Tribalfusion"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Tribalfusion"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.a00e30b4";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.a00e30b4";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.ae53b8b";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.37644bdb";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.e2e71e33";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.5fa6be4c";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.df506a36";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.f3e5803e";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\traffi  cmp.com.20c25c94";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\traffi  cmp.com.a00e30b4";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\trafficmp.com.f3e5803e";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.90e15025";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\traffi  cmp.com.f3e5803e";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.5935e89";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.4366831a";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.27341d57";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.ed9c50d1";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.cd7ce44f";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.255d6f2f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.6a1cf9e8";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.400f83f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.4b416ef8";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.606c3d3b";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.9316198c";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.c9034af6";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.7b12cc28";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.4da496a2";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.d08575e0";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.984991d6";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.ad715464";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.9164dc7d";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.8c715167";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.8230ad1e";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.52c41061";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.f77e41f";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.64325d2b";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.934074c6";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.540f8a70";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.3e880189";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tradedoubl  er.com.ef90aa95";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tradedoubl  er.com.eab0972e";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tradedoubl  er.com.dc3c9994";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][4].txt:\tacoda.net.cd7ce44f";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][4].txt:\tacoda.net.ed9c50d1";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.90e15025";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.4366831a";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda.net  .90e15025";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.ed9c50d1";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.27341d57";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.5935e89";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\tacoda.net.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda.net  .4366831a";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda.net  .27341d57";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda.net  .5935e89";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda.net  .c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda  .net.5935e89";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda  .net.90e15025";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda  .net.cd7ce44f";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda  .net.ed9c50d1";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][4].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\serving-sys.com.255d6f2f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\serving-sys.com.4b416ef8";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\serving-sys.com.606c3d3b";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\bs.serving-sys.com.5bf1f00f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\serving-sys.com.6a1cf9e8";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\servin  g-sys.com.255d6f2f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\servin  g-sys.com.6a1cf9e8";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\servin  g-sys.com.400f83f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\servin  g-sys.com.c9034af6";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\servin  g-sys.com.4b416ef8";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\servin  g-sys.com.606c3d3b";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\serving-sys.com.c9034af6";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\serving-sys.com.400f83f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\bs.serving-sys.com.5bf1f00f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\bs.ser  ving-sys.com.5bf1f00f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ru4.com.a2  81be05";"Found Tracking cookie.Ru4"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ru4.com.3f  5f8743";"Found Tracking cookie.Ru4"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\ru4.com.5a  5e0633";"Found Tracking cookie.Ru4"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci  .net.18a1d1b2";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .80477c7f";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .122bd7a6";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .f7ac007f";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\trafficmp.  com.6575852";"Found Tracking cookie.Trafficmp"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][4].txt:\tacoda.net.4366831a";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][4].txt:\tacoda.net.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][4].txt:\tacoda.net.27341d57";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][4].txt:\tacoda.net.5935e89";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda  .net.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda  .net.27341d57";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\tacoda  .net.4366831a";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.6a1cf9e8";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.400f83f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.606c3d3b";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.4b416ef8";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.255d6f2f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\bs.serving-sys.com.5bf1f00f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\serving-sys.com.c9034af6";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci  .net.44927ec";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .2df99d79";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .e9dbeb91";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\revsci.net.a5a8b88c";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .44927ec";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .26b016c3";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .d7f89994";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .18a1d1b2";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .b456e21f";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .50e13b1b";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci  .net.a5a8b88c";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .55564293";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci  .net.2df99d79";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci  .net.e9dbeb91";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\revsci.net.2df99d79";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\revsci.net.e9dbeb91";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\revsci.net.18a1d1b2";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .4a124674";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .4fdfee8f";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revsci.net  .738d89d";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\revsci.net.44927ec";"Found Tracking cookie.Revsci"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\revenue.ne  t.bcf44ea1";"Found Tracking cookie.Revenue"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\realmedia.  com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\realmedia.  com.a2b49f1a";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\realmedia.  com.ef906bac";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.4b465690";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.bf4a1fa7";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.9514c147";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.a2b49f1a";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.ef906bac";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\realmedia.  com.9514c147";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.964cd308";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.8fe7226e";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\realme  dia.com.6b2e2a72";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\realmedia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\realmedia.com.125a868c";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\realmedia.com.65a5bcef";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\questi  onmarket.com.3eb5a9f1";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\questionma  rket.com.3eb5a9f1";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\questionmarket.com.3eb5a9f1";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\questionmarket.com.4dd5e426";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\questi  onmarket.com.4dd5e426";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\questionmarket.com.4dd5e426";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\questi  onmarket.com.767e4302";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\questionmarket.com.3eb5a9f1";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\questionmarket.com.4dd5e426";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\questionma  rket.com.4dd5e426";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\questionmarket.com.3eb5a9f1";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Questionmarket"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\pointroll.  com.72c0abc9";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\pointroll.com.f2d5a6f6";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\pointroll.com.f2d5a6f6";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\pointroll.com.72c0abc9";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\pointroll.com.72c0abc9";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\pointr  oll.com.f2d5a6f6";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\pointroll.  com.f2d5a6f6";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\pointr  oll.com.72c0abc9";"Found Tracking cookie.Pointroll"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\overture.c  om.d727de6f";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\overtu  re.com.d727de6f";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\overtu  re.com.bbef524a";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\overtu  re.com.bbef524a";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\overtu  re.com.52ca467a";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\overtu  re.com.bbef524a";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\overture.c  om.52ca467a";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\overture.com.52ca467a";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\overture.c  om.e626e6be";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\overture.com.d727de6f";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\mediaplex.  com.323e9a10";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\mediaplex.com.f652b123";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\mediaplex.com.dc30fb3c";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\mediaplex.  com.dc30fb3c";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\mediaplex.  com.f652b123";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\mediaplex.com.dc30fb3c";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\mediaplex.com.f652b123";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.57e8da10";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.6fd479aa";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.fac3d6f0";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.8a6435e9";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastclick.  net.fac3d6f0";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastclick.  net.8a6435e9";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastclick.  net.6fd479aa";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastclick.  net.57e8da10";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\doubleclick.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\doubleclic  k.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\doubleclick.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\double  click.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Clickbank"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\clickbank.net.82079eb1";"Found Tracking cookie.Clickbank"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstn  et.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstn  et.com.a3218a37";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstn  et.com.27341d57";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\mediap  lex.com.f652b123";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\mediap  lex.com.dc30fb3c";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\searchport  al.information.com.3a8d7204";"Found Tracking cookie.Information"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Hitbox"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\hitbox.com.2b95f8a3";"Found Tracking cookie.Hitbox"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\hitbox.com.bbf2a6e8";"Found Tracking cookie.Hitbox"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\hitbox.com  .2b95f8a3";"Found Tracking cookie.Hitbox"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\fastclick.net.57e8da10";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\fastclick.net.6fd479aa";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\fastclick.net.fac3d6f0";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastclick.  net.8dd1284a";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\fastclick.net.8a6435e9";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\doubleclick.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastcl  ick.net.94ca190b";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastclick.  net.94ca190b";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastcl  ick.net.19d0b716";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastcl  ick.net.6fd479aa";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastcl  ick.net.fac3d6f0";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastcl  ick.net.57e8da10";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastcl  ick.net.8a6435e9";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\clickbank.  net.82079eb1";"Found Tracking cookie.Clickbank"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.2d37ad26";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.350339d4";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.8c65eddd";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.156cbc67";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.12e6c053";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.8c65eddd";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.650648e8";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.2d37ad26";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.350339d4";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.3a28db8d";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.987e6b46";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.156cbc67";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.1773afc";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.650648e8";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.3a28db8d";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.8c65eddd";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.1773afc";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.80ad4799";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.80ad4799";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.80ad4799";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.fb62dd4b";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.1773afc";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.e1f88397";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\casalemedi  a.com.987e6b46";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.650648e8";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.987e6b46";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\casale  media.com.fb62dd4b";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\burstnet.com.a3218a37";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstnet.c  om.a3218a37";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstnet.c  om.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\burstnet.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\burstbeacon.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstbeacon"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstbeaco  n.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstbeacon"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstb  eacon.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstbeacon"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstbeacon"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\bluestreak  .com.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Bluestreak"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\atdmt.  com.7247c262";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\atdmt.  com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\atdmt.com.7247c262";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\atdmt.com.  7247c262";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\atdmt.com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\atdmt.com.7247c262";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\atdmt.com.7247c262";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\atdmt.com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\atdmt.com.74c5668";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\atdmt.com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\atdmt.com.  b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\advertising.com.b624fa46";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\advertising.com.525a5fb9";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\advertising.com.1dfa2206";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\advertising.com.203aa218";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\advertising.com.203aa218";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\advertising.com.f62113d5";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.b624fa46";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\advertisin  g.com.1dfa2206";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\advertisin  g.com.203aa218";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\advertising.com.525a5fb9";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\atdmt.com.9e6d7fd3";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\advertising.com.1820df7a";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\advertising.com.f62113d5";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\advert  ising.com.1dfa2206";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.525a5fb9";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\advertising.com.1dfa2206";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\advertising.com.1820df7a";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][3].txt:\advertising.com.b624fa46";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\advertisin  g.com.1820df7a";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\advertisin  g.com.f62113d5";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\advertisin  g.com.b624fa46";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\advertisin  g.com.525a5fb9";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\advert  ising.com.1820df7a";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind  ows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.203aa218";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\advert  ising.com.f62113d5";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\advert  ising.com.203aa218";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\advert  ising.com.b624fa46";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\advert  ising.com.525a5fb9";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\adrevolver.com.f6cfcad4";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\adrevolver.com.9b9d670a";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\adbrite.com.d5e309c2";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\adbrite.com.775ee79c";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.co  m.d5e309c2";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.co  m.ff6c09ff";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\msnportal.  112.2o7.net.7225be6f";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\msnportal.112.2o7.net.7225be6f";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\media.adrevolver.com.7fd89687";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\media.adrevolver.com.2be00b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.co  m.71beeff9";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.co  m.44f92a69";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.co  m.215df2f3";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.co  m.e1f04284";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.co  m.557c9f74";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.co  m.775ee79c";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\2o7.net.4f  baf5a1";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\2o7.net.5a  7b747e";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\2o7.net.e3  1bc356";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\2o7.net.3b  7e7590";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\2o7.net.87  f47d84";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\2o7.net.1a  6a6c0d";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\2o7.net.2c  d0d276";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\2o7.net.fa2d9dbf";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\2o7.net.9464f2b7";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\247rea  lmedia.com.42813a2f";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jeannette\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\qfkju3rn.default\cookies.sqlite:\247rea  lmedia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\247realmed  ia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia"
"C:\Users\Jorge\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pr  ofiles\7navhe39.default\cookies.sqlite:\247realmed  ia.com.42813a2f";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia"
"C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\  Cookies\[email protected][1].txt:\247realmedia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia"





 :Oh noes:

----------


## ninja9578

That's not surprising at all.  If using Internet Explorer, infection time for Windows is less than 10 seconds.  Firefox is better, Safari is better than Firefox, but Chrome is the best.  I recommend upgrading to Chrome  :tongue2:

----------


## khh

You did not mention Opera, that is also a safe and swift browser one can update to.

----------


## Marvo

I think it's funny that you went out of your way to crack AVG Proffesional and got a virus in the process. It's kind of ironic you know.




```
"C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-2210319725-2571179847-1071568492-1000\$REUQFR6.rar:\AVG Anti-Virus Professional 9.0 Build 663a1706\Keygen\AVG9_Keygen.exe";"Trojan horse Generic15.ADOF"
```



Looks like your computer is using integrated graphics, so I doubt the error has anything to do with your graphics driver really. You can also see your mouse anyway.

Have you tried pressing CTRL+ALT+DEL when you get that black screen? In Windows 7 and Windows Vista, CTRL+ALT+DEL overrules everything pretty much, so you should be able to bring out that screen. Then try bringing up the task manager and closing down explorer.exe.

----------

